# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  شورش در شهر 5 (سگا) 2011.04.03 Streets of rage

## Hossein P.

*این بازی کاملاً اپن سورس است و یک برنامه با نام SorMaker دارد که با آن به طور کامل می توان شورش در شهر ساخت !*

*در ادامه پست زیر مربوط به نسخه 4 این بازی*

*" شورش در شهر بسازید .... مقاله ای در رابطه با نسخه 4 این بازی*

*https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ین-بازی "*

*شورش در شهر 5 (سگا) 2011 Streets of rage*

این بازی در 2011.04.03 ( یکشنبه 14 فروردین 1390 ) منتشر گردیده و کاملاً رایگان است و ساخت آن توسط چند جوان اسپانیایی 8 سال طول کشیده ! 
این بازی ادامه برای شورش در شهر 1 و 2 و 3 شرگت سگا SEGA در 1991 و 1993 و 1994 که در ایران هم بسیار پرطرفدار بود. نسخه 4 در سال 2007 به صورت آزمایشی بود و نسخه 5 نسخه فینال است و دیگر نسخه جدیدی ساخته نخواهد شد و پایان این بازی بعد از 20 سال از نسخه 1 است. 
این بازی با تمامی نسخه های ویندوز از 95 و 98 گرفته تا Vista و Se7en و همچنین لینوکس و کنسولهای Wii و WIZ قابل اجرا است.  
لینک مستقیم از سایت گروه سازنده:http://secusphere.com/bomber/SORRv5.zip 218MB


 

(حسین پ.)

*Streets of rage Remake – Final version v5.0* 
April 3rd, 2011 
Welcome back to the blog!
It has been 8 years of work, but the final version is here, this is complete and ready for download, Surprised?  
First of all, you can read the terms of use.
*PROMOTIONAL PIC*
*PROGRAM*
Streets of Rage Remake is a project created from scratch, it does not use reverse engineering nor a single line of code from the original games. It’s all based on visual interpretation, comparing how things work in the original games and trying to mimic it for Streets of Rage Remake.
Some of its functions:
* Animation timing, animation positioning, control response, X/Y/Z positions and physical movement for all characters are accurate to the original games.
* 64 modules of AI per enemy to represent walking and reactions.
* Collisions and damages based on the original games.
* The same score system algorythm that is used in SOR2.
* Grabs and vaults as in the original games.
* Autosave savestates that allow you to continue the game from the same point, exit windows, alt+x, etc.
* Prediction of resources, to speed loading times.
* All functions of all the original games in the series are emulated:
- Over 30 configurable options in the menu
- Star and Special Meter sytems
- 6-button controller actions
- Different types of weapons, and Special Weapon attacks
- Police specials
- And much more
*GAMEPLAY*
Tests have been conducted for months to ensure that the game plays well, plays accurately, has the smallest possible number of bugs and an appropriate difficulty level.
*MATERIAL*
The following material has been created exclusively for Street of Rage Remake V5, and V4 (with all that implies).
*CUTSCENES*
The game includes original cutscenes between stages, totalling over 40 cutscenes and 8 endings.
*STAGES*
There are stages in the game that are either completely new or remastered, adding more colors, more scrolling layers, interactive details not present in the original games and much more.
*THE SPRITES*
Over 10 designers have been working for years to create new sprites, creating 19 playable characters all with a complete set of moves, new enemies, new details on the stages and much more.
*MUSIC*
The music has been remixed by 5 different musicians, they are in OGG format (44khz, 128kbps) and contain practically all the songs in the original series, including Game Gear versions and some new tracks, a total of 76 songs.
* All songs have been volume controlled and EQ.
*SOUND FX*
The game contains audio sounds from the original games that have been recorded directly from a Megadrive/Genesis.
* Each enemy and character has their own voice channel (a total of 24 channels of audio)
* The shrill sounds accumulate in specific channels to avoid distorting the audio.
* Ambient sounds are a new feature of the game.
*SUMMARY OF THE CONTENTS OF THE GAME*
You can see the promotional poster for the game here.
*103 STAGES*
- 93 stages in story mode
- 5 stages in extra modes
- 5 stages in the Prototype mod (separate download)
*19 PLAYABLE CHARACTERS*
- SOR1 characters remastered with new moves
- SOR2 characters with new moves
- SOR3 characters with new moves
- New playable characters
*64 ENEMIES*
- All enemies from SOR1 remastered.
- All enemies SOR2 (RGB color correction).
- All enemies SOR3 (RGB color correction).
- New enemies based on the Game Gear versions and even the cover the game!
*REMIXES 83*
- 76 in V5.
- 7 in the Prototype mod.
*ADDITIONAL CONTENT*
- Profile Editor
- Color Editor
- Name Editor
- Sormaker
- Cutscene Viewer
- Profile Viewer (and commands)
- Image Gallery
- 16 cheats
- Battle Mode
- Survival Mode
- Boss Rush mode
- Events Mode (16 events)
- Volleyball Mode
- Allied cpu mode
- And more than 30 customizable options
The planned online feature had to be scrapped as there were problems getting the game to run lag free, even from early build. It would of taken longer to wait for an improvement on this, so it was left out and more time was spent on improving the game itself.
*ENDING*
In the coming weeks the blog will be updated with the release ports (Linux, Wiz) and the official SORR V5 soundtrack in mp3 format.
*DOWNLOAD (218 MB)*

----------


## Hossein P.

توجه برای *سیواتوماتیک* بازی
در هنگام خروج از 

ALT + X

استفاده کنید

(بهتر است قبل از بازی فایل Manual رابخوانید)

AUTO SAVE
There's a checkpoint at the start of every stage
The auto save function is only activated in one of the following situations 
Closing the game by pressing ALT + X

----------


## blue_lotus

دانلود مخصوصه لینوکسش رو ندیدم. داخل همین فایل سورس یا چیزی هست که بشه توی لینوکس اجراش کرد؟

----------


## Hossein P.

این ورژن در لینوکس هم اجرا می‌شود

*REQUIRED SPECIFICATIONS*

Windows 9x, 2000, XP, Vista, 7
Pentium 300 MHz
48 MB of RAM

Linux x86
Pentium 300 MHz
48 MB of RAM
SDL libraries

Wii
Homebrew channel installed
SD card with 420 MB of free space

WIZ
Stable at a 750 MHz overclock
420 MB of free space

----------


## Hossein P.

لینک‌ دانلود کمکی

http://hotfile.com/dl/113240888/84639b2/SORRv5.zip.html

http://uploadfa.com/mtmbkgdq1812

----------


## Hossein P.

بهترین امکانش اینه که میشه دونفره با CPU بازی کرد که 5 اونم سطح داره از احمق ! تا هماهنگ. برای اونهایی که همبازی ندارند خیلی با حاله !

127 تا لوکیشن داره بعضی ها شورش 3 بعضی هام کاملاً جدیده که از 4 مسیر اصلی شروع میشه و در پایان مرحله 3 هم دوباره 2 مسیر مختلف میشه.
حداکثر گرافیک روی HQ2X و VSYNC را روشن کنید (اگر می خواهید از VSYNC استفاده کنید تنظیمات مونیتور را روی 60hz بگذارید وگرنه سرعت بازی غیر طبیعی می شود) هر جا هم که در تنظیمات BK (مخفف Bare Knuckle) بگذارید نسخه 3 دو نوع اصلی بود آمریکایی و ژاپنی نسخه آمریکایی SOR3 خیلی کیفیت صدا و تصویرسازی س*ا*ن*س*و*ر شده بود و جالب نبود.
خیلی از تنظیم ها هم در Shop باید فعال بشه هر بار که 8 مرحله بازی بشه به نسبت سختی بازی و چیزهای دیگر PTS میده با اونها میشه خرید نسخه کیفیت گرافیک کاراکترهای شورش 3 ژاپنی هم جزء اونهاست.
یه جوری درست کردند که باید بیست سی دفعه بازی کرد تا همه جاشو دید !
بهترین تقلب هاش اینه که یک "همیشه سه ستاره باشی" یکی هم "ضربه ویژه کلید A از جونت کم نکنه"
این دوتا رو یک دور که Easy بازی کنی میشه خرید.

همین که بعد از 17 سال از نسخه 3 هنوزم طرفدار داره نشون میده که چه بازی خوبیه !

----------


## Hossein P.

توی بعضی از سایت هایی که این بازی را برای دانلود گذاشتند کاربرا میگن این بازی از شورش سگا سخت تره !

فایل زیر رو دانلود کنید نیم کیلو بایت بیشتر نیست :

http://up.iranblog.com/images/ak9pgnzbij1p35q5i34.rar

وقتی از حالت فشردگی خارج کردید فایل savegame در دومین فالدر SORRv5 فالدر savegame کپی کنید

"همیشه سه ستاره بودن" و "ضربه ویژه کلید A بدون کم شدن از جان بازیکن" و "امکان یکی بودن دو کاراکتر مثلاً هر دو اکسل باشند" از Shop خریداری شده فقط یکبار Easy بازی کردم با CPU Friend یعنی دونفره که یکی توسط CPU کنترل بشه بیشتر از 70.000 امتیاز PTS میده. تنظیمات Options هم شبیه ترین شکل به شورش 3 نسخه ژاپنی (Bare Knuckle یا BK3) تنظیم شده با 100.000 امتیاز میشه جان بازیکنان بی نهایت بشه. شش کاراکتر به بازی قابل افزایش است از 50.000 تا 100.000 مستر ایکس ، شیوا ، اش ، الکترا ، کانگورو روو ، و یه بازیکن زن جدید به نام رورا. خیلی چیزهای دیگم قابل خریده خودتون توی Shop نگاه کنید.

به جای اینکه یکنفره بازی کنید CPU Friend رو بازی کنید و توی تنظیمات درگیری بین بازیکنان را خاموش کنید خیلی جالبتره !

با این تقلب ها بازی خیلی آسون میشه فقط با ضربه ویژه بزنید همینجور برید جلو !

----------


## Hossein P.

شورش در شهر
ژاپنی Bare Knuckle انگلیسی Streets of Rage
2011-1991
ورژن 1 و 2 و 3 برای کنسول سگا ورژن جاوا برای موبایل و ورژن بازسازی 4.01 آزمایشی و بازسازی 5 برای کامپیوتر و نینتیندو وی 
 
(در ورژن 1 و 2 تفاوتی خاصی بین نسخه آمریکایی و ژاپنی وجود ندارد) 
شورش در شهر 1 (1991) سگا 
Streets of Rage 1.rar 356 KB 
شورش در شهر 2 (1993) سگا 
Streets of Rage 2.rar 951 KB 
 
شورش در شهر 3 (1994) سگا
(نسخه های ژاپنی و آمریکایی از نظر صدای کاراکترها و تصاویر برخی کاراکتر ها متفاوت است در ورژن آمریکایی Ash حذف شده ! و لباس Electra تعدیل ! شده و غیره) 
شورش در شهر 3 نسخه ژاپنی ویرایش اصلی 
Streets of Rage 3 (Japanese).rar Bare Knuckle III 2 MB 
شورش در شهر 3 نسخه ژاپنی ویرایش آزمایشی 
Streets of Rage 3 (Japanese-Beta).rar Bare Knuckle III 2 MB 
شورش در شهر 3 نسخه آمریکایی ویرایش اصلی 
Streets of Rage 3 (American).rar 2 MB 
شورش در شهر 3 نسخه آمریکایی ویرایش ویژه (شباهت زیادی به نسخه ژاپنی دارد) 
Streets of Rage 3 (American-Special).rar 2 MB 
شورش در شهر 3 نسخه آمریکایی ویرایش غیر رسمی دستکاری شده (در این ویرایش بازیکن 1 همیشه Ash است !) 
Streets of Rage 3 (American-X-Ash!!!).rar 2 MB 
 
شبیه ساز کنسول سگا
(کگا فیوژن معروفتر حرفه ای تر و جنسیس یا دبلیو جن دارای رابط کاربری بهتر است من خودم دبلیو جن را پیشنهاد می کنم)  
Gens 2.14 S (WGen).rar 463 KB 
Fusion 3.51 (Kega Fusion).rar 236 KB 
 
شورش درشهر 1 نسخه جاوا 2010 موبایل (ژاپنی) Bare Knuckle Java 
Streets of Rage (Java).rar 684 KB 
 
Streets of Rage Remake 2003-2011 
Streets of Rage Remake 4.01 B
بازسازی شورش در شهر 4.01 آزمایشی (2007) BomberGames 
(این ورژن دارای مشکلات و باگ های مختلفی است به همین دلیل لینک دانلود گذاشته نشده) 
Streets of Rage Remake 5
بازسازی شورش در شهر 5 (2011) BomberGames
تمامی نسخه های ویندوز ، لینوکس و کنسولهای Wii و WIZ  
218 مگابایت لینک دانلود 
https://www.rapidshare.com/files/456...ORRv5_2011.zip 
http://hotfile.com/dl/113240888/84639b2/SORRv5.zip.html 
http://uploadfa.com/mtmbkgdq1812

----------


## Hossein P.

Fusion 3.64 (Kega Fusion) 2010.03.06.rar  310 KB

----------


## mrsalam

آقا بلاخره ما نفهمیدیم که نسخه 5 با کنسول اجرا میشه یا بدون کنسول!!
اگه کنسولیه پس چرا 218MB حجم داره!!!!!!!
درضمن این پست اخری که گذاشتین فقط کنسول توش بود که اگر فقط کنسول باید باشه پس چرا تو پست قبلی هم لینکشو گذاشتی؟
در کل ممنونم

----------


## Hossein P.

> آقا بلاخره ما نفهمیدیم که نسخه 5 با کنسول اجرا میشه یا بدون کنسول!!
> اگه کنسولیه پس چرا 218MB حجم داره!!!!!!!
> درضمن این پست اخری که گذاشتین فقط کنسول توش بود که اگر فقط کنسول باید باشه پس چرا تو پست قبلی هم لینکشو گذاشتی؟
> در کل ممنونم


دوست عزیز با تشکر از شما
نسخه 5 با ویندوز اجرا میشه
نسخه 1و2و3 هم با شبیه ساز تو ویندوز اجرا میشه
چون ورژن کگا فیوژن جدیدتر پیدا کردم برای اونهایی که می خوان 1و2و3 رو بازی کنن گذاشتم
اگر بازی سگا رو یادتون می آید دانلود کنید وگرنه بهتره دانلود نکنید بهتره
این بازی برای اونهایی که قبلاً بازی کردند خاطره انگیزه والا گرافیک جالبی نداره !
کاش سن شما می دونستم من خودم 27 سالمه زمان بچگی ما سگا از PS3 یا XBOX الان هم گرونتر بود سال 1991 که نسخه 1 این بازی اومده بود اصلاً سگا تو خونه های ایران نبود بیشتر آتاری بود و میکرو هم بیشتر توی شهر بازی ها بود !

----------


## Hossein P.

قفل شکن کامل شورش در شهر 5 
 
باز شدن کلیه کاراکترها و تقلب ها و ویژگی ها در Shop 
این قفل شکن توسط یک ایرانی با نام کاربری axivxi ساخته شده (من یک مقدار تغییرش دادم) 
savegame.exe 97 KB 
کلاً 18 کاراکتر هست اکسل و بلیز 3 نوع هستند شورش 1 و 2 و 3 و سامی و شیوا 2 نوع هستند شورش 2 و 3 تفاوت هم فقط از نظر ظاهر نیست حرکات و حتی بعضی از مهارت هاشون هم فرق می کنه ! 
حتم‍اً برید به Shop و گزینه های تقلب مورد نظر خودتون رو روشن کنید همچنین می توانید پروفایل کاراکترها و نقاشی هایی از بازی و همچنین ویدئوهای بازی را ببینید. (یک سری هم به آپشن بزنید) 
برای تغییر ورژن کاراکتر ها در هنگام انتخاب کاراکتر از کلید "پلیس " توی کیبورد B و دسته R یا L استفاده کنید. 
برای سیو بازی در هنگام خروج از X + Alt استفاده کنید. 
یک بار فایل Manuel را بخوانید ضرری نداره !

----------


## Hossein P.



----------


## Hossein P.

لینک جدید کاملاً مستقیم و رسمی سایت Streets of Rage Online (سایت اصلی کاربران BomberGames)

شورش در شهر 5

Download Streets of Rage Remake v5 218MB

(من خودم این لینک رو دانلود کردم خیلی پر سرعت و خوب بود)

----------


## Hossein P.

لینک دانلود مستقیم برای "مواد اولیه" SorMaker از Streets of Rage Online : 
با این ابزار می توانید خودتان برای بازی مرحله اضافه کنید به وسیله فایل SorMaker 
همچنین یک بازی 4 مرحله ای آماده هم برای بازی وجود دارد که قابل تغییر هم هست 
بعد از دانلود فالدر prototype را در این محل کپی کنید SORRv5\mod\games
سپس بازی را اجرا کنید (SorR) و از منوی SORMAKER وارد شوید و بازی کنید.
بوسیله فایل ادیتور (SorMaker) هم می توانید در بازی تغییرات ایجاد کنید. 
لینک اصلی Download SORMaker Prototype Mod 12MB 
لینک کمکی SMK_Prototype.zip 12MB 
********** 
The Chase is On 
یک بازی 4 مرحله ای ساخته شده با SorMaker بوسیله پکیج SMK Prototype Mod توسط SORfan_83 
لینک اصلی The_Chase_is_On.zip 25MB 
لینک کمکی The_Chase_is_On.zip 25 MB 
بعد از دانلود فالدر The Chase is On را در این محل کپی کنید SORRv5\mod\games
سپس بازی را اجرا کنید (SorR) و از منوی SORMAKER وارد شوید و بازی کنید.
بوسیله فایل ادیتور (SorMaker) هم می توانید در بازی تغییرات ایجاد کنید.

----------


## mahyar.mo

سلام.... اقا یه سوال.... من ورژن Streets of Rage Remake که فک میکنم شماره 4 هست رو دانلود کردم. تو خود ویندوز اجرا میشه یعنی بدون gen2000 یا fusion.... فقط میخواستم بدونم چطوری میشه save کرد؟ لطفا راهنماییم کنید....

----------


## Hossein P.

> سلام.... اقا یه سوال.... من ورژن Streets of Rage Remake که فک میکنم شماره 4 هست رو دانلود کردم. تو خود ویندوز اجرا میشه یعنی بدون gen2000 یا fusion.... فقط میخواستم بدونم چطوری میشه save کرد؟ لطفا راهنماییم کنید....


اگر حجم بازی حدود 80 مگابایته ورژن 4 هست و اگر بیشتر از 200 مگابایته ورژن 5 هست.

توی ورژن 4 سیو نداره ولی توی ورژن 5 برای سیو بازی در هنگام خروج از X + Alt استفاده کنید.

----------


## Sepehr M

حالا چجوری بوده که 8 سال طول کشیده؟
پروژه خیلی سنگین بوده یا این گروه خیلی وارد نبودن که این همه طول کشیده؟

----------

